# Script per "unmaskare" ebuilds

## malteo

Scusate il subject decisamente inappropriato, ma io ho questo problema: mi capita di voler installare qualche versione aggiornata di un qualche programma, che però nel portage risulta ancora masked (~). Quindi edito il file .ebuild, tolgo la tilde da "~x86" e il gioco è fatto. Ma quando successivamente faccio "emerge rsync", i file vengono sovrascritti dagli originali.

Ho risolto il problema in questo modo: ho creato un file (~/portage) con questa semplice sintassi:

```

app-emulation/xmame/xmame-0.62.2-r1

dev-java/blackdown-jre/blackdown-jre-1.4.1

media-libs/freetype/freetype-2.1.3-r2

net-irc/kvirc/kvirc-3.0.0_beta2

net-p2p/lopster/lopster-1.2.0

net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.3-r1

```

dove scrivo l'ebuild che voglio usare, ed uno script in bash fatto così:

```

#!/bin/bash

for i in $( cat /home/matteo/portage ); do

   if [ -e "/usr/portage/$i.ebuild" ]

      then

         sed '/KEYWORDS/s/~x86/x86/g' /usr/portage/$i.ebuild > /usr/portage/$i.temp

         mv /usr/portage/$i.temp /usr/portage/$i.ebuild

         echo $i.ebuild UNMASKED

      else

         echo /usr/portage/$i.ebuild NON ESISTE

   fi

done

```

che, lanciato dopo ogni "emerge rsync", sistema tutto.

Spero possa servire a qualcuno  :Smile: 

Saluti

----------

## IgaRyu

Scusa ma se aggiungi la sequente riga al tuo /etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

non fai prima ?

Joe

----------

## malteo

Io non voglio poter installare e avere nel world TUTTE le ebuilds masked... solo quelle che desidero!

----------

## whitenoise

Credo che sia possibile utilizzare 

```

   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nome_pacchetto

```

----------

## malteo

Si ma il problema è sempre lo stesso... al prossimo

```

emerge rsync && emerge -up world

```

il pacchetto che abbiamo installato con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" verrà downgradato (bleah) alla versione unmasked...  :Smile: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Sicuro che faccia il down-grade se nel make file c'e' quella variabile settata ?

----------

## xlyz

```
emerge -upU world
```

e non fa il downgrade

----------

## malteo

AZZ xlyz hai distrutto l'utilità del mio primo bash script...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vabbè lo terrò per ricordo   :Confused: 

----------

